# Propane Squeeze



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

So what's everyone have to say about being robbed by the propane guys now ? My gas guys will only bring you a 100 gallons . Not sure of the price . I have some wood heat but it will not keep up at -15 or even 20 . Didn't put it in with the idea of heating the whole house , but I'm feeding the wood to save what ever it saves. My tank is down to 38 percent . Have the thermostat down to 65 day and 63 at night .


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I do prebuy every August--paid a $1.59 for 1200 gallons. Last week, propane was going for $2.49 hereabouts. I usually overbuy by about 200 gallons "just-in-case"! (I get credited for everything I don't use.)

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Co-op would only put 200 gal in dads house last week. But he still had over 500 gal and should be good til spring. My house is geothermal so no worries there. Still have about 5000 gal contracted at $1.89 (had first 8000 at $1.39) but birds are over 30 lbs now and making there own heat. Hopefully, warm weather will be here in march because I get new birds first week of march and will need heat again if cold. Cash price last week was $4.00.
Couple of other companies are also reneging on contracts.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This country has evolved into a den of thieves. I hope after this artic blast passes we have some good ol' global warming the rest of the winter and maybe these gas pirates will choke on their propane.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Propane here is between 4 and 5 dollars, depends where.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

They showed an elderly retired man in MN that used propane for heat and he paid I think he said $2.49/gal. a month ago and now they want $4.89. He was out of money until the first of the month. He said it was 40 degrees in his home. I saw sign at Tractor Supply today for propane for $2.99/gallon.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Prepay or not Ralph . You can still only get 100 gallons around here . It's not just the price hikes but the shortage it's self . from what I have read they sold a bunch over seas because of better prices . Now we are short in this country .


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Its affecting electric out here. Plants have been switching over to propane/natural gas. Supply is tightened and now they are running the emergency backup turbines on diesel. Which puts the hurt on those of us who buy heating oil.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Got enough contracted to get me till 2015 at $1.35 paid after the fill. Dad did a prepaid contract at $1.29. Sure glad we have a good gas man who tells us when to contract.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Propane shortage impacts Lebanon elementary school

http://www.theindychannel.com/news/local-news/propane-shortage-impacts-lebanon-elementary-school

http://www.mlive.com/news/jackson/index.ssf/2014/01/propane_shortage_leads_to_skyr.html

http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-propane-shortage-20140126,0,2263871.story#axzz2rg0KlMxC


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We are total electric, heat pump. It is good here for a normal winter. I am guessing my electric bill will be high this month and the next.

Those around here heating with gas are having the same price hikes and limitations I am reading here.

The fire wood jockeys have jacked up their prices as well.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.agweb.com/blog/trade_the_farm/

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Our system consists of a 13 SEER Heat Pump and a Williamson Oil Fired furnace. We have a thermostat with a outdoor sensor on it that when it gets below 25 outside it kicks off the Heat Pump and runs completely on the oil furnace. Heat Pumps are pushing it even at 25. The oil furnace was already here but when moved in in '95 but there was no central AC and at the time fuel oil was $0.89/gallon so my retired Dad, who owned a one man HVAC company for 30 some years suggested we just put in straight AC instead of a heat pump. Then when fuel oil hit $2/gallon we put in the heat pump with a fossil fuel kit that's basically a circuit board and outdoor sensor that turns off the heat pump when it hit a certain temp. The fossil fuel kit was nothing but trouble. Then my neighbor that runs a one man HVAC company suggested putting in a new type Honeywell thermostat that would control up to 3 types of heat and 2 types of cooling system simultaneously. He said he had the same system as us with oil heat and a heat pump and hasn't had any trouble out of it. So he ripped out all the old fossil fuel board and system and knock on wood it's worked like a charm. So far this season, as of yesterday, we've used 37 gallons of fuel oil and the power bill has been running around $150/month. We've got to have more oil by next week. We didn't even buy any oil for two straight winters they were so mild but not this year. It's sort of a hybrid system, dual fuel my brother calls ihassle it has worked well for us. We also supplement one end of the house with a new Century non-catalytic high efficency woodburing fireplace insert from Northern Tool, love it so far, burns about half the wood our old Buck insert burned.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Contrived.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/business/prope-logjam-reaching-crisis-stage-on_5-ar41393


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's an article from today's St Louis Post-Dispatch on propane:

http://www.stltoday....02e25f5109.html

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Here's an article from today's St Louis Post-Dispatch on propane:
> 
> http://www.stltoday....02e25f5109.html
> 
> Ralph


Double contrived.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have some other thoughts about this topic which I put in the thread about Natural gas and nitrogen costs: http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/21447-n-price-impacts-from-pressure-on-nat-gas/

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Talked to my delivery guy tonite at a ball game. Home fuel $4.95 and commercial $4.80 gallon, 200 gal max delivery. The local co-op is sending 5 bottles to Texas and looking for drivers, no cdl, medical card, or experience needed.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Local co-op only delivering 125 gals, have heard of 100 gal max from other companies.

Have natural gas ourselves and a OWB, have only heard the gas furnace run the other morning when it was -30 with the windchill.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Talked to my delivery guy tonite at a ball game. Home fuel $4.95 and commercial $4.80 gallon, 200 gal max delivery. The local co-op is sending 5 bottles to Texas and looking for drivers, no cdl, medical card, or experience needed.


I wonder if they will charge $4.80 a gal for that.I forget exact numbers but propane is about $1.50 a gal in texas and it takes about .75 for frt by truck so someone is gougeing big time!!!!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, we already did the math. We figured 2000 mile round trip at 1.50 mile is 3 grand and bottle holds 8000 gal. So freight is 37.5 cents gallon. Somebody is pocketing at least 2.75 gallon.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Propane shortage was top story on news tonight. Over $5 a gallon here I am told. Wood heat sure feels good.


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

Wood is great right now! Hard on the back but look at what your saving! like getting paid good money to cut wood. They keep selling everything we have overseas! Lets quit feeding all of them!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just called in they are at $3.50 per gal.I'm at 21% in tank.Not going to make it till spring.Actually that will make about 7 days at these temps.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Driver told me the other day they are filling commercial accounts to 80% and residential to 60%. $3.38/gallon here.


----------

